# The Granddaddy of all Go Dawgs threads #52! Win it all for Charlie!!!!



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2020)

Guys we all know he’d want this thing to keep going!!! Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## redeli (Oct 14, 2020)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 14, 2020)

Yes. Yes he did. Thank you!!!!!
Now, GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2020)

Go Dawgs in Adairville Ky!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2020)

Go Dawgs in Colquit county home of the Pack!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2020)

Go Dawgs in Tuscaloosa where the Dawgs will bring home the W!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2020)

Go Dawgs in the Piney woods of S Ga!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 14, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs in Colquit county home of the Pack!!!


Beat me to it. 

Go DAWGS down in Colquitt County


----------



## campboy (Oct 14, 2020)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DAWGS!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 14, 2020)

Here's to hoping the Dawgs win it all for the Bo$$. RIP Charlie


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!!

KYdawg I miss you bud!!!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 14, 2020)

Could someone please fill me in on the KY and Colquitt connections with Bo$$?  I always wondered just never asked. I know he was down there a lot or at least followed football down there. 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2020)

mizzippi jb said:


> Could someone please fill me in on the KY and Colquitt connections with Bo$$?  I always wondered just never asked. I know he was down there a lot or at least followed football down there.
> GO DAWGS!


He was raised down there. It was his Alma Mater. He lived the Pack, the Piney woods, black water and the Dawgs! But he loved his family first. He was Georgia bred and Georgia raised! He was a DGD!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 14, 2020)

10 4 thanks.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 14, 2020)

Thanks for starting this for our fallen brother, Jeff! Yes, he would certainly want us to keep these going. 

*GO PACK!*
*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2020)

Go Dawgs in Between Ga tonight!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 15, 2020)

*GOOOOOOOOOOOO DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 15, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!

Poor Vowels that I work with have been extremely quite this week!!!!

Go Bo$$ looking down on us!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 15, 2020)

GO DAWGS everywhere.


----------



## Duff (Oct 15, 2020)

Sending out a Go Dawgs for Bo$$!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2020)

Go Dawgs in T town ready for the Dawgs to come in and put a whooping on the Tide!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 15, 2020)

If the Dawgs never beat Alabama again, I hope they win it Saturday for KyDawg!

RIP BO$$


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2020)

Go Dawgs on the mountain!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 15, 2020)

Go Dawgs down towards Bethlehem!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 15, 2020)

Go Dawgs in here in Athens, Ga.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2020)

Go Dawgs in Gibson Ga. ole Celuse is getting ready to go shoot some fawns over corn this weekend.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 15, 2020)

Go Dawgs going to West Point WMA in the morning


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 15, 2020)

Go Dawgs waiting on Bama deer season to open!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 15, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go Dawgs in here in Athens, Ga.


Go Dawgs in Ila, GA.  Miss my old home!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 15, 2020)

GO DAWGS listening to the live oak acorns hitting all around the house. I can hear them hitting the driveway, and dinging the truck once in awhile. Trees around the house are puking acorns! I about got dinged in the head when I took some trash out not long ago!

*GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DAWGS!*


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2020)

Go Dawgs thinking they had hail damage in their truck but it’s from acorns!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 15, 2020)

GO DAWGS ready to hit the woods and do some deer hunting! Found a couple nice spots with good buck sign, and ready to go drag one out!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 15, 2020)

GO DAWGS for Charlie down here at Joe Kurz!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2020)

I hope all y’all kill some good ones!!! Go Dawgs shooting deer!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2020)

Go Dawgs waiting on opening day!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 16, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2020)

GO DAWGS liking how it feels outside today! Feels almost like good hunting weather out there. 
*GOOOOOOOOOOOO DAWGS!
BEAT BAMA!*


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 16, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 16, 2020)

Go Dawgs in Tuscaloosa!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 16, 2020)

RIP Charlie


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2020)

GO DAWGS ready to stomp on Bama's face with a hobnail boot, and crush their nose! GO DAWGS ready to send Saban in to retirement!

GO DAWGS FOR BOSS!

*GO DAWGS!
BEAT BAMA!*


----------



## elfiii (Oct 16, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2020)

GO DAWGS! I'm feeling good again bout his game like last week. That's a good thing.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2020)

Go Dawgs when Mandy is feeling good!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2020)

We Gonna win. I feel it.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 16, 2020)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs!


You bet against us! 

@elfiii wanting to win bad! 


GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 17, 2020)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 17, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> You bet against us!
> 
> @elfiii wanting to win bad!
> 
> ...



I want the Yeti cup.? If I don’t win it because I picked Bama and the Dawgs won its a fair trade!??


----------



## elfiii (Oct 17, 2020)

And Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 17, 2020)

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 17, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



I wonder if the zebras get paid in cash or are they on direct deposit???


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!! Roll the Tide!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2020)

Don't know what the 99 problems are, but this was on main street in my town. Went and had a little pre-game at Friends Bar and Grill with wings, drinks, friends and fans. GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2020)

*GOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DAWGS! SIC 'EM!*


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2020)

Go Dawgs it’s game day!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2020)

Go DAWGS all day everyday!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 17, 2020)

Win this one for BO$$!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 17, 2020)

Go Dawgs hunting the swamp til dark and listening to the Dawgs on the radio on the way home from camp.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2020)

This ones for Bo$$ Dawg.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 17, 2020)

Bo$$
Let the Dawgs Out !


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2020)

Go Dawgs hunker down!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 18, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 18, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!

Woke up this morning still a Dawg fan and still posting in the KYdawg sports forum!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## antharper (Oct 18, 2020)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!!
> 
> Woke up this morning still a Dawg fan and still posting in the KYdawg sports forum!!!!!!


Yes sir , Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 18, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 19, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 19, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 19, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 19, 2020)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## John Cooper (Oct 19, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 20, 2020)

Loving the news Sports Forum Name!

GO DAWGS AND GO CHARLIE!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 20, 2020)

GO DAWGS all over the world.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 20, 2020)

Go Dawgs!! Charlie is a DGD!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 20, 2020)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!! Charlie is a DGD!!


The best! Go DAWGS. and HBD Bo$$


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 21, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 21, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!

Still praying for Mrs. Linda and family!

Miss you my friend!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 21, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 21, 2020)

Hope all my Dawg bros and sistas are doing well tonight!

Y'all remember back in 2017 we went to Auburn and they beat the dog crap out of us (Gus' words, not mine), and then we beat them in the SEC championship game not long after. Hoping we win out and beat Bama in the SEC championship game, and on to win the national championship. It can be done! We're not out of this thing just yet. Y'all keep ya heads up, and...
*GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 22, 2020)

Get up and go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 22, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 22, 2020)

GO DAWGS


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 22, 2020)

I have all the faith in the world for the DAWGS!


GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 22, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 22, 2020)

Go Dawgs! Kirby will finish the drill sooner than later.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 23, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 23, 2020)

Go Dawgs and Happy Birthday Bo$$!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 24, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 24, 2020)

Go Dawgs not going to lose today!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## John Cooper (Oct 24, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 24, 2020)

Go Dawgs


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 24, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 24, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 25, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 25, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 25, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 25, 2020)

GO Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 26, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 26, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 26, 2020)

GO DAWGS! It's game week!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 26, 2020)

Go DAWGS licking their chops at this coming weekend’s weather forecast!

R.I.P Bo$$


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 26, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 27, 2020)

Go Dawgs! So sorry to hear about Kydawg. I've pretty much turned off all sports so I haven't visited the forum lately. Hoping the Dawgs make his neighbors mad Saturday.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 27, 2020)

GO DAWGS

Yelling Go Dawgs while fighting COVID-19 in the hospital!

Time to turn our season around!

GO DAWGS

Praying for all my Dawg brothers and sisters who are fighting or will fight COVID -19!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 27, 2020)

Prayers for you.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2020)

Go Dawgs tired of this China flu!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 28, 2020)

Dang! Hate to hear that, Rack! Get well soon, bud!

*GOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DAWGS! SIC 'EM!*


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2020)

Go Dawgs for RM fighting the Chinesels!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 28, 2020)

Go Dawgs for the Rack man! Home by game time!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2020)

Dang Rack. Get well brother.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2020)

Go rack kicking the Chinesels butt!!


----------



## bullgator (Oct 28, 2020)

Gators for the Rackmaster......


----------



## KYDawgJr (Oct 29, 2020)

Go Dawgs.  Charlie always wanted this one to keep his friends and coworkers off his case.

Fun fact: my brother and I took Charlie to see his first live UGA football game in the early 2000’s in Lexington.  Charlie always loved the dawgs but had never seen them play in person until that day. it was the start of a great tradition.  We saw at least two games per year live from that year forward.  Even
when the grandkids started coming, we kept up the tradition.  His last game in person was the Austin Peay game in Athens in 2018.  Went to a Braves game in Atlanta the next day.  We all tried to go to the Vandy game to open last season but bought fake tickets.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2020)

KYDawgJr said:


> Go Dawgs.  Charlie always wanted this one to keep his friends and coworkers off his case.
> 
> Fun fact: my brother and I took Charlie to see his first live UGA football game in the early 2000’s in Lexington.  Charlie always loved the dawgs but had never seen them play in person until that day. it was the start of a great tradition.  We saw at least two games per year live from that year forward.  Even
> when the grandkids started coming, we kept up the tradition.  His last game in person was the Austin Peay game in Athens in 2018.  Went to a Braves game in Atlanta the next day.  We all tried to go to the Vandy game to open last season but bought fake tickets.


He told that story about buying fake tickets. I wonder if anyone can dig it up. It’s hilarious! Go Dawgs!


----------



## BrettD (Oct 29, 2020)

*GO DAWGS!!!*


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 29, 2020)

Go Dawgs, KYjr, I tried to get Charlie to meet up at a Handy game few years ago but the stars just wouldn't mind up.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 29, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> He told that story about buying fake tickets. I wonder if anyone can dig it up. It’s hilarious! Go Dawgs!


Dig that one up Jeff, I remember it well!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 29, 2020)

GO BO$$ for raising his boy right to love the DAWGS!

GO DAWGS forever!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 29, 2020)

Go Dawgs taking the day off from work, well really I had a doctor's appointment, but Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 29, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## cramer (Oct 29, 2020)

Go Dawgs


----------



## cramer (Oct 29, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> GO DAWGS
> 
> Yelling Go Dawgs while fighting COVID-19 in the hospital!
> 
> ...


I pray you get well and back home quick


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 29, 2020)

cramer said:


> I pray you get well and back home quick


Came home today. Thank you


----------



## cramer (Oct 29, 2020)

Awesome  news!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 29, 2020)

Go Rackbro kicking Chinesels butt like Charlie did them Bama boys in that bar!!!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 30, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Came home today. Thank you


GREAT NEWS! 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2020)

Go Dawgs stepping on the throats of the Chinese flu with a hob nail boot!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 30, 2020)

GO DAWGS 

Play JT Daniels!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2020)

Go Rack running over the Chinesels like Herschel did Bill Gates!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2020)

Go Dawgs on the mountain!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2020)

Go Dawgs in Gibson Ga!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2020)

Go Dawgs in Moultrie Ga home of the Pack!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2020)

Go Dawgs in Adairville Ky! Home of the Grandaddy of all Dawg fans!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2020)

Go Dawgs down elfii deer ground below the little White House!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2020)

Go Dawgs Athens town tonight ready for game day!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2020)

GO DAWGS after a fine evening's hunt. Had a little spike walk nearly under my tree today. Little feller slipped right up on me, and fed around my tree, before leaving. I kept looking for his daddy or granddaddy to come up next, but they never did. It felt great out there today. Still had a few skeeters buzzing, though.

*GOOOOO DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 31, 2020)

Go Dawgs keeping this tradition going!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 31, 2020)

Go Dawgs remembering eating at the Varsity on North Ave.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 31, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!

Brownceluse is a DGD!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 31, 2020)

Go deer hunting Dawgs with better restraint than me!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2020)

It's game day in Athens town 
GO DAWGS listning to pre-game already! 
Go Bo$$'s PACK! Beat Camden county last night!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 31, 2020)

Go Dawgs this fine morning!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 31, 2020)

Go KyDawg up in Heaven negotiating a win for the Dawgs! Love you and miss you Bo$$!

Go KyDawgJr! Welcome aboard! I already know you're a DGD!

Go RackDawg home from the hospital and kicking some Chinese flu butt.

And *Go Dawgs!*


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 31, 2020)

It’s just about game time! Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2020)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2020)

It's time!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 31, 2020)

Go Dawgs

Kirby don't be scared to make a QB change!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 31, 2020)

Go 4-1 Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 31, 2020)

Go Dawgs happy for a win on the road from a tough SEC East opponent...?


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 31, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 2, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!

Bo$$ wouldn't want this to this far down the page!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2020)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2020)

GO 
D
A
W
G
S


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2020)

__


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## brownceluse (Nov 2, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 3, 2020)

Dawgs in Jacksonville Saturday to take on the fighting Goobers! Did y'all see Dan Goober Mullen run at the Mizzou team like he was going over to mess somebody up?  That clown looked like Gilligan running around out there. Too bad one of them Mizzou boys didn't put 5 across his lips!  What a GOOBER!

*GOOOOOOOOOOOOO DAWGS!*

*BEAT THOSE HATED GATORS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 3, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 3, 2020)

Go TRUMP-VOTING-DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 4, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 4, 2020)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 5, 2020)

Go Dawgs! 
Let the big Dawg eat!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2020)

Hey you Goobers! Never forget!

**

*GO DAWGS!
BEAT THE HECK OUT OF THEM GOOBERS!*


----------



## elfiii (Nov 6, 2020)

Go Dawgs headed to the woods.

Go KyDawg! Miss you Bo$$. Got that Case knife in my pants pocket. She's a beaut and I'll treasure her all the days of my life.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 6, 2020)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 6, 2020)

GO DAWGS hunting the West Point WMA bow hunt tomorrow!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2020)

Good luck to all my Dawgs deer hunting! And yes, I too miss Bo$$ Dawg! Still hard to believe.  
*
GO DAWGS!
BEAT THOSE HATED GOOBERS!*


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Twiggbuster (Nov 7, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!
Extend that streak to a nice round 4!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 7, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 7, 2020)

Go game day Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 7, 2020)

GO DAWGS hoping Dan Malarkey don't try to punch anybody today!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 7, 2020)

GO DAWGS stealing gator flags off vehicles.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 7, 2020)

GO DAWGS mooning and flipping off the goober fans as they ride by with those sissy flags on their vehicles.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 7, 2020)

GO DAWGS ready to stomp a mud hole in them goobers!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 7, 2020)

GO DAWGS hoping Stetson Bennett looks like Tom Brady, and not Barbra Brady, today!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 7, 2020)

GO DAWGS rooting hard for them Dawgs today, with THE one and only Boss Dawg on their minds!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 7, 2020)

_*GO DAWGS!*_
_*BEAT FLORIDA!*_


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 7, 2020)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2020)

Go losing Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 7, 2020)

GO Dawgs

Hoping for cold weather soon!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 8, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 8, 2020)

go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 8, 2020)

GO DAWGS 

We may not be #1 but at least we ain't bandwagoners!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 9, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## John Cooper (Nov 9, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 9, 2020)

Maybe the Dawgs win out and go to a fine bowl. We might not be playing for a championship, but we can still play for pride.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 9, 2020)

GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 10, 2020)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 10, 2020)

Go Dawgs!

Go Dawgs for Charlie!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 10, 2020)

Go DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 10, 2020)

Go DAWGS wanting a Yeti but can't win! 
?????


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!

Yeti's are over rated!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2020)

Go Dawgs for Charlie!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 13, 2020)

GO Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 14, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 14, 2020)

Can't share FB post on here, but the lone UGA trumpet player went to an empty Sanford Stadium this mornig and played the Master's Theme. It's on The Master's facebook page. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 14, 2020)

Go Dawgs in the classic city!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 14, 2020)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## elfiii (Nov 14, 2020)

Go Dawgs hunting the swamp.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 14, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 15, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 15, 2020)

*GO DAWG BROS AND SISTAS!*

*GO DAWGS FOR CHARLIE!*


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 16, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 16, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 16, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 17, 2020)

Are you ready for some GEORGIA football? 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 17, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Are you ready for some GEORGIA football?
> GO DAWGS!


Go Dawgs!!

Miss you Bo$$!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 18, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 18, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 18, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 18, 2020)

Go DAWGS ready for Turkey and dressin’


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 18, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 19, 2020)

Go Dawgs!

Hey Jeff when this Rona mess is over with, we need to have another lunch meet up!! If TJ will behave we might invite him to........


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 20, 2020)

I’m game! Go Dawgs waiting on the Rona to go away!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 20, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> I’m game! Go Dawgs waiting on the Rona to go away!!!


Go Dawgs waiting for TJ to behave!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 20, 2020)

Go Dawgs hunting but not seeing.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 20, 2020)

Go Dawgs ready for the chineseels to be over now!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 20, 2020)

Go DAWGS in Gatlinburg


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 20, 2020)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 21, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 21, 2020)

Go Dawgs in Gibson Ga tonight.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 21, 2020)

Go Dawgs on a frosty mountain!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 21, 2020)

Go DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 22, 2020)

The future has arrived in Athens and his name is JT Daniels!

GO DAWGS


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 22, 2020)

What the heck was Kirby looking at not playing JT before now?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 22, 2020)

westcobbdog said:


> What the heck was Kirby looking at not playing JT before now?


Stetson the third is a pharmacist...at least that's what he was in school for when I knew him. Maybe he was hooking Kirby up with oxy or something lol


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 22, 2020)

*GO DAWGS still hungover from last night!*
_*GO DAWGS looking to make a deer pay today!*
*GO DAWGS enjoying the woods, whether they kill anything or not!*
_
*And most importantly, GO DAWGS for Charlie!*


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 22, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 22, 2020)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 22, 2020)

Go Dawgs for Bo$$!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 22, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 22, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## srb (Nov 22, 2020)

Ex Dawg Ricardo B , Just kicked a FG In overtime for the colts..
He was a happy fellow..


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 22, 2020)

srb said:


> Ex Dawg Ricardo B , Just kicked a FG In overtime for the colts..
> He was a happy fellow..


Rodrigo B....... Go dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 23, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 23, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 23, 2020)

srb said:


> Ex Dawg Ricardo B , Just kicked a FG In overtime for the colts..
> He was a happy fellow..


Once a DAWG. Always a DAWG. I was proud of Hot Rod. He made the loss of my favorite NFL team a bit better. GO DAWGS now and forever!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 23, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 24, 2020)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 24, 2020)

Go Dawgs and Go Charlie! I use to send this pic every time I drove into Kentucky. I would watch Google Maps to make sure I had my camera ready. The drive into Kentucky was different this time. 

Dang, I miss my bud.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 25, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs and Go Charlie! I use to send this pic every time I drove into Kentucky. I would watch Google Maps to make sure I had my camera ready. The drive into Kentucky was different this time.
> 
> Dang, I miss my bud.
> View attachment 1051960


Yes sir Go Dawgs for Charlie!!!!

I didn't know him as long as Jeff did, but I have a hole in my heart that hurts every day cause I miss my Bud!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 25, 2020)

GO DAWGS 

Can't wait to see JT Daniels pay against South Carolina!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## John Cooper (Nov 25, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 25, 2020)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 26, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 26, 2020)

Go Turkey Day Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 26, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!! Safe travels to all!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 26, 2020)

Go Dawgs, hope everyone don't have to by new clothes after today!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 27, 2020)

Go DAWGS buying a 64 gun safe from Academy for $599 on sale.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 27, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 27, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 27, 2020)

GO DAWGS! 
Not real fond of these 7:30 games.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 28, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!

Miss you Charlie!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 28, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO DAWGS!
> Not real fond of these 7:30 games.



Come on Mrs. h22 it gives us hunters time to get home from the wods!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 28, 2020)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 28, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2020)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 29, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2020)

Go DAWGS being left out of the Pickems for Week 13?


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 30, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 30, 2020)

Go DAWGS with a 4:00 game this week!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 30, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 2, 2020)

Go DAWGS from Locust Grove!!!!

Hope ery’body been doing well and staying safe. Miss ya Ole Bo$$


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 3, 2020)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 5, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## John Cooper (Dec 6, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## John Cooper (Dec 7, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 7, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1054152


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> View attachment 1054162


You in a Go DAWGS thread! 
Now you know ain't no Bama fans allowed.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 7, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> You in a Go DAWGS thread!
> Now you know ain't no Bama fans allowed.



I was just being entertained by the bloviating until you rang that bell.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 7, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 7, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2020)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 7, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 8, 2020)

Go Dogs haulin in a studly CB outta Newton County today, with half the DB's leaving this is great news.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 8, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 8, 2020)

Happy Birthday KyDawg!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 8, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 9, 2020)

Hoping Santa is a Dog and he steers either or both Erik Gilbert and BJ O. our direction as they flee the bayou swamp.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 9, 2020)

GO DAWGS


Ready to see JT Daniels get another 400 yards!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## John Cooper (Dec 9, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 9, 2020)

Big DL Jordan Davis back Is back this week and was sorely missed the last month.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 9, 2020)

*DAAAAAAAAAAAAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 10, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2020)

Goooooooooooooo DAWGS! Sic em.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 10, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 11, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 11, 2020)

GO Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 12, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 12, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 12, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2020)

How bout them DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 12, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 12, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!!


Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 12, 2020)

Solid beat down today and Kirby played a lot of young people today, ne needs to because we could have a huge roster turnover next year. Up to 31 total juniors, RS juniors, seniors and transfers.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 12, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 13, 2020)

Now that's more like it.....Good Job JT Daniels and GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 13, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 13, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 13, 2020)

westcobbdog said:


> Solid beat down today and Kirby played a lot of young people today, ne needs to because we could have a huge roster turnover next year. Up to 31 total juniors, RS juniors, seniors and transfers.



Yep. 6 have already declared for the senior bowl which eats up the rest of their eligibility.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 13, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 13, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 13, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 13, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 14, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 14, 2020)

Go Dawgs somewhere over the middle of the country heading to Utah..


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 14, 2020)

Go Dawgs headed to Gods country!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 14, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 14, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 14, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 14, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 14, 2020)

Go Dawgs not able to send Charlie texts... I miss that man... 

Go Dawgs in Utah...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 14, 2020)

Go Dawgs that just don’t want to be in the SportsForum anymore...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 14, 2020)

Go Dawgs... that never got into the pick’ems this year except for donating...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 14, 2020)

Go Dawgs trying to find their way back to the Sports Forum...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 14, 2020)

Go Dawgs that only got in these threads for Charlie...


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 15, 2020)

Go Dawgs with big holes in their hearts cause their bud is gone!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 15, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 15, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 16, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 16, 2020)

Charlies was, and will always be, a DGD! Still hard to believe he's gone. 

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 16, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 16, 2020)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 16, 2020)

GO DAWGS

Traveling the Country.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 17, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 18, 2020)

Happy Birthday KyDawg!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 18, 2020)

@Da Possum strikes again! 


GO DAWGS


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2020)

GO DAWGS! Miss sending Bo$$ my giant ginger snap cookies at Chrstmas.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 18, 2020)

Go Dawgs beat Vandy!!!!! Go Dawgs for the Bo$$!!! I miss my old buddy!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 18, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 18, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!! Dawgs would’ve beat Vandy but the girl was the only wanting to play.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 19, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 19, 2020)

Miss you Bo$$


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 19, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 19, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 20, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 20, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 20, 2020)

Go Dawgs in KYDawgs Sports Forum!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 20, 2020)

Go Dawgs praying for Bo$$'s family during the holiday season!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 20, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 20, 2020)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs praying for Bo$$'s family during the holiday season!!!!!!


Absolutely!
 GO DAWGS up there in Kentucky!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 20, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 20, 2020)

GO
D
A
W
G
S


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 20, 2020)

GO DAWGS getting ready to whoop up on some Bearcats in the peach bowl.

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 20, 2020)

Go Dawgs getting one more game!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## brownceluse (Dec 21, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 22, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 22, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 22, 2020)

Merry Christmas and a GO DAWGS to all!
https://fb.watch/2xNsJ2cQuI/


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 22, 2020)

Merry Christmas and Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 22, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 23, 2020)

Go Dogs with much of the defense opting out of the bowl game we could look like the JV bull pups from back in the day.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 23, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 23, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 23, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 23, 2020)

Go Dawgs on Christmas Eve eve!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 23, 2020)

Go Dawgs hunting Santa Clause!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 23, 2020)

I hope Santa Clause brings Georgia some more players to suit up for our bowl game! We're going to be shorthanded, boys. And what a dang shame! I hate all this transferring and op-out nonsense. It's gotten ridiculous! 

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 23, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 23, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 24, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 24, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 24, 2020)

Go Dawgs! Me and the wife and the kids just got all the presents out of the way early. I’ll get up and cook a good ole country breakfast and then all of us are headed to the farm for a week. It’ll be nice having the wife down there with us. We tend to eat a whole lot better when she’s there...... It’s been a crazy year! Glad it’s almost over. Thankful for a lot and know we are blessed! I hope every single last one of y’all have a Merry Christmas and remember Jesus is the reason for the season!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 24, 2020)

Merry Christmas to all of my sports forum brothas and sistas. And may each and everyone of you have a healthy, and happy new year!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 24, 2020)

Merry Christmas to all my Dawg brothers and sisters!!!!!! I hope everyone is blessed with love of family and friends this Christmas and all next year!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 25, 2020)

Go Dawgs it’s been a good day!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 25, 2020)

Go Dawgs and go Dawgs sleeping in the house!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 26, 2020)

Merry day after Christmas folks!!

I was just at the outdoor depot in Gainesville getting little slayers new bow setup and ran into Ben Cleveland.. Good lord that boy is BIG!! His neck was as big around as my waist!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 26, 2020)

Go Slayer Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 26, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 26, 2020)

Go Dawgs !


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 26, 2020)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## John Cooper (Dec 27, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 27, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 27, 2020)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs!


Go Dawgs "with one of them banner things"!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 27, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 27, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 28, 2020)

Go Dawgs for the Bo$$.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 28, 2020)

Happy Birthday Bo$$!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 28, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2020)

GO 
D
A
W
G
S


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 29, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!

Miss you Charlie!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 29, 2020)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!!
> 
> Miss you Charlie!!!!


Yes we DO!

GO Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 29, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 29, 2020)

Go Dawgs at the farm!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 30, 2020)

Go Dawgs !!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 30, 2020)

Go Dawgs with no big screen tv to watch the game on!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 30, 2020)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs with no big screen tv to watch the game on!


You get mad and shoot it?????

Go tvless Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 30, 2020)

Go Dawgs needing a new big screen!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2020)

GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 31, 2020)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2020)

John Cooper said:


> You get mad and shoot it?????
> 
> Go tvless Dawgs!!!



No. I get audio and video on the BluRay but only audio on TV. Best Buy won't come troubleshoot it until Sunday when everything is over but the shoutin'.

Mrs. elfiii says I can watch them on the TV in the bedroom but that ain't my style.

In the meantime Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 1, 2021)

I am thinking we show up today with who we have and take care of bidness at the end of the day the stronger team prevails even with backups in many places including 2 of the 5 starting OL.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

GO DAWGS startin' the new year off on a high note!
*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2021)

Friends, it's almost time to let THE BIG DAWG eat! 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2021)

It's great to be a Georgia Bulldawg.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2021)

Just for all my DAWG fans worried about Kirby getting on the field today like I was. 
Go Dawgs!  Coaching MVP...Scott Sinclair. Kirby’s get-back coach earned his money today!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs on this beautiful Sunday afternoon! 

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs home from a fine week with the family!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs not really ready for a full work week.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 4, 2021)

Cock-a-doodle-doooooooooooo! Good mornin' and And GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Jan 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs gonna win it all in ‘21!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs in Virginia..


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 4, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's great to be a Georgia Bulldawg.


ALWAYS!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 4, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs gonna win it all in ‘21!


It's our year by 17!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 6, 2021)

Good morning, and...

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs in '21!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs closing out the season in a boxblind.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Deer season is over. Almost...


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 10, 2021)

Go Dogs in bustling Linton Ga.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs in sleepy little Bryant AL.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 11, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348449823897346048
*GO YOU GEORGIA BULLDOGS!*


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 11, 2021)

GO DAWGS all over the world!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs in the Piney woods of South Georgia!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 11, 2021)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 11, 2021)

Go DAWGS with my new Dawg fan!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 12, 2021)

Hope Kirby has them practicing this morning, otherwise st Nick will never be toppled till he quits.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 15, 2021)

Go Dogs with the early prognosticators crowning Ga with a natty, I am not buying the annual over hype


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2021)

GO DAWGS and GO PACK!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs on a dreary, windy Saturday but definitely Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs enjoying keeping the fire going in the stove today. Got all the inside honey do list and what I wanted done for the winter.....


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!

We have had it all on the mountain today,  misting rain, sleet and snow!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 16, 2021)

Been a good day. Love these cold days. Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 16, 2021)

Go cold lovin Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 17, 2021)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 17, 2021)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 17, 2021)

Light them up this year!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 20, 2021)

Dogs beat ky at the Steg!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 21, 2021)

GO Dawgs watching Knoxville burn!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 21, 2021)

westcobbdog said:


> Dogs beat ky at the Steg!


Sure did!  And the commentators felt sorry for Kentucky. smh-ing. 
GO ALL DAWGS!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 21, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> GO Dawgs watching Knoxville burn!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 21, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 21, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs in Monroe Ga!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs in Adairville Ky!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs on the mountain!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs in Split Silk Ga!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs in Gibson Ga!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs in Deep step Ga!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs everywhere!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs in Bethlehem Ga.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs down in Eatonton!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 25, 2021)

Happy Birthday KyDawg!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 25, 2021)

Go dawgs in Cowetasham


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs in Jasper Alabama buying cars


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 27, 2021)

Goooooooooooo Georgia Bulldawgs!
Happy 236th birthday UGA!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs healing up!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 27, 2021)

GO DAWGS hiring Butch Jones as the next DB coach! GO DAWGS excited about the new hire!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 28, 2021)

Go Dogs wonder how long Crean lasts getting pummeled most games....


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 31, 2021)

Go rainy Sunday Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


Spossed to be cold tonight/tomorrow!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs chopping firewood getting ready for them cold days!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs lighting fires and staying warm


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Feb 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Feb 5, 2021)

Go DAWGS waiting on some snow in the 30248! Times a ticking. Hope you boys and girls been safe and well lately.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs who are tired of winter!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 5, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs who are tired of winter!


Go Dawgs who love winter and want to see some snow knee high to a giraffe!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 5, 2021)

Go Cold Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs getting older, and feeling it !!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs on the mountain!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 5, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs on the mountain!


Go Dawgs handling snakes !!!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 5, 2021)

Go Dogs with very strong QB and OL commits this recruiting cycle. 
Never been so happy about early enrollees as we have 17 of them and many should be ready to contribute come fall.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 5, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs handling snakes !!!!!


And causing snakes in the haters heads...


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs killing snakes.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 6, 2021)

GO DAWGS listening to the relaxing sound of rain hitting the roof right now. ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs waiting to see if we get any fluffy white stuff!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 6, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs waiting to see if we get any fluffy white stuff!!!


Go Dawgs wanting fluffy white stuff in November & December


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs on a snowy mornin on the mountain!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2021)

GO DAWGS on Super Bowl Sunday. 

I know a lot of folks don't like it. Hey it's football. I love it.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 7, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO DAWGS on Super Bowl Sunday.
> 
> I know a lot of folks don't like it. Hey it's football. I love it.


Just for you and H22


----------



## elfiii (Feb 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs liking the sunshine today and no snow! Come on Spring!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs ready for spring and planting a garden!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs keepin' it real on Monday.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 8, 2021)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 9, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 10, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 10, 2021)

GO DAWGS excited about the high possibility of us winning the natty this year!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 12, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> GO DAWGS excited about the high possibility of us winning the natty this year!


Go Dawgs gonna dethrone Bama in 2021!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 12, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs wishing Spring would hustle it on up!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs wondering  what  tomorrow will bring????


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 15, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs wondering  what  tomorrow will bring????


GO Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 15, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs wishing Spring would hustle it on up!


Go Dawgs wanting snow before spring!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs all over the world!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs!+


----------



## 1982ace (Feb 18, 2021)

Go dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs waiting on the Spring Game!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs wanting revenge on the Gators in 2021!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs wanting revenge on Bama in 2021!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs watching all the CFB teams hiring former Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!+!!+!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs in Oregon!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 19, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Go Dawgs waiting on the Spring Game!
> 
> View attachment 1067250


GO DAWGS! I have one of those stickers on the front of my fridge. Got it from the UGA Food Services.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 21, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 22, 2021)

GO DAWGS!  that is all


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs in Huntsville!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 26, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs!+


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 26, 2021)

happy 2/26. Roll Tide.


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 26, 2021)

fairhopebama said:


> happy 2/26. Roll Tide.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 28, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs keepin' it real on Sunday.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 28, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 1, 2021)

Go DAWGS ... hangin on for Monday!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 3, 2021)

Mornin Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2021)

Go DAWGS and Happy 59th Birthday to the one and only HERSCHEL WALKER! 
My favorite DGD!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 3, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go DAWGS and Happy 59th Birthday to the one and only HERSCHEL WALKER!
> My favorite DGD!


What you didn't post a picture with him???? I know you got 1 or 12!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs in Huntsville!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs and go Charlie!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 3, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go DAWGS and Happy 59th Birthday to the one and only HERSCHEL WALKER!
> My favorite DGD!


Hopefully the next Governor or Senator of GA!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 4, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> What you didn't post a picture with him???? I know you got 1 or 12!!!!


I met him his Freshman year. That was pre-cell phones and I didn't take my Kodak instamatic camera to work.  I do have a ton of his signed UGA posters and such. He along with the rest of the team and Coach Mike's cheerleaders came to Hodgson's every week.  GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 4, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I met him his Freshman year. That was pre-cell phones and I didn't take my Kodak instamatic camera to work.  I do have a ton of his signed UGA posters and such. He along with the rest of the team and Coach Mike's cheerleaders came to Hodgson's every week.  GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!


You are the ultimate DGD!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 4, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## brownceluse (Mar 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 5, 2021)

GO DAWGS feeling mighty good about this being the year!   

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 5, 2021)

GO DAWGS! Feeling good about EVERY year I get to watch my DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs firing up the smoker!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 7, 2021)

GO DAWGS! watching Ali vs Frazier in living color.


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs headed to Fish Camp!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs waiting in line for jab #2. Jail break coming soon!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 10, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs headed to Fish Camp!
> View attachment 1071120


You forgot to pick me up.  Go Dawgs in the FLA.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 10, 2021)

Mark Richt moving back to Athens. GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs in Athens town!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs got their second shot yesterday, feeling OK today (sore arm) and ready to get back in the mix!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs !!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 11, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs got their second shot yesterday, feeling OK today (sore arm) and ready to get back in the mix!


Go Dawgs getting vaccinated!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs that will NEVER get vaccinated!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs having free will to choose!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 12, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs catching Reds!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Mar 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs !!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 14, 2021)

Track Dog Mathew Boling 400m NCAA champ, watch the video, he nearly runs off the track coming off a turn and still had enough left to hold off 3 other sprinters. Go Dogs.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 14, 2021)

Go speedy Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs can't wait for Spring Game!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 15, 2021)

Go Dogs they sold out the 2k spring game tickets that went on sale today in no time, darn it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs in Columbus, Ohio!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 16, 2021)

GO DAWGS with nose and lungs full of pollen! Mercy! It's terrible out there!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs ready to gobble then BOOM Saturday morning!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs,  getting my Turkey trot lines ready!!!!!

Bet I tag out the first day!!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs ready for spring and some coolers full of Crappie!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 17, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Mar 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs fittin' to get they turkey huntin' freak on!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 17, 2021)

GO DAWGS about to scare all the turkey over to the next county.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 18, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> GO DAWGS about to scare all the turkey over to the next county.


Go Dawgs putting up netting for Turkeys!!!!! Thanks for the idea SB!!!!! Between seine and trot line I'm gonna have a freezer full of turkey!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 18, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs putting up netting for Turkeys!!!!! Thanks for the idea SB!!!!! Between seine and trot line I'm gonna have a freezer full of turkey!!!!!


Years ago, I found a big dead gobbler hanging on a line out in a swamp during deer season. He had been on the line for a few weeks. A friend used to put lines out in the swamp to catch catfish when the river flooded the swamps. He had forgotten about this particular line, and it was left hanging. That was crazy to see. He is also a die-hard turkey hunter, and he couldn't believe me when I told him what I had found. So, yeah, it just might work for you too.  

*GO TURKEY HOOKING DAWGS! *


----------



## elfiii (Mar 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs just itchin' to hit the woods.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 18, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Years ago, I found a big dead gobbler hanging on a line out in a swamp during deer season. He had been on the line for a few weeks. A friend used to put lines out in the swamp to catch catfish when the river flooded the swamps. He had forgotten about this particular line, and it was left hanging. That was crazy to see. He is also a die-hard turkey hunter, and he couldn't believe me when I told him what I had found. So, yeah, it just might work for you too.
> 
> *GO TURKEY HOOKING DAWGS! *


Lol I bet it would work!!!!

I like messing with the die hard Turkey hunters, them fellers get riled up mighty easy!!! I guess they are just to high strung!!!!

Go Dawgs messing with Turkey hunters!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 19, 2021)

Go DAWGS back in GA!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 19, 2021)

GO DAWGS GO!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 19, 2021)

GO DAWGS in BULLDAWG country!


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 19, 2021)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 20, 2021)

Good Saturday morning Gooooooo Dawgsssss!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 20, 2021)

GO DAWGS on this cool and breezy morning!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!+


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 21, 2021)

GO DAWGS going to bed before much longer!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 22, 2021)

Go DAWGS on a spring day that feels more like winter down here!


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 22, 2021)

Go lady hoop dogs moving on in the tourney with a win today.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## brownceluse (Mar 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 23, 2021)

Just a little GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 23, 2021)

westcobbdog said:


> Go lady hoop dogs moving on in the tourney with a win today.



Lady Hoop Dawgs got it all workin' this year. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 24, 2021)

GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 25, 2021)

GO Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 26, 2021)

GO YOU FRIDAY NIGHT DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 28, 2021)

GO DAWGS for Bo$$!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 28, 2021)

GO DAWGS on this fine Sunday afternoon!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 29, 2021)

Go Dogs just landed a studly RB outta TN., Kirby is stacking the talent deep!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 29, 2021)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 30, 2021)

GO DAWGS worried who's gonna tear up a knee next!  SMH!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 30, 2021)

Dagnabbbit Burton & Pickens now hurt! 

Go Dawgs for speedy recovery!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 31, 2021)

Breaking news per 247sports regarding Auburn.

The whole team has been suspended until 2022 for repeated rules violations.








The Bass Fishing team that is..


----------



## elfiii (Mar 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs hoping we don't have anymore Spring injuries!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 31, 2021)

GO Dawgs 

With another commit today!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs trying to not get hurt in practice!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Apr 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 1, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Apr 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 1, 2021)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## bilgerat (Apr 2, 2021)

GO DAWGS


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 2, 2021)

Go Dogs with the beasts on the DL to go toe to toe with anybody this year.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 4, 2021)

Happy Easter & GO Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 4, 2021)

Go Easter Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 4, 2021)

Happy Easter and Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs on a beautiful Easter day!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 5, 2021)

Go Dogs landing the shutdown corner Ty Smith via the portal. We needed him, our baby corners for this season can’t even drive yet they so young.


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 5, 2021)

westcobbdog said:


> Go Dogs landing the shutdown corner Ty Smith via the portal. We needed him, our baby corners for this season can’t even drive yet they so young.


I think we need 1 awesome WR from the portal and we should be good!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 5, 2021)

Go DAWGS on Master's week!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs in Omaha, Nebraska!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs  on the mountain!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 5, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs ready for Spring Game and September! 

Deer Season and the Dawgs is anything better??


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Apr 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 6, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 9, 2021)

GO DAWGS! Especially to the 6 playing in The Master's!


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 9, 2021)

Go Dogs hoping to land a few G Day tix, hoping a fam member can hook me up!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 10, 2021)

Hollering Go DAWGS from the Panhandle this morning.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs from the mountain!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 10, 2021)

Go Dogs whipped #1 Vandy in baseball again today.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs winning baseball games!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 11, 2021)

Happy birthday to THE MAN. DGD. Great guy Herschel Walker. He gave us this when H22 and I married 38 years ago yesterday. GO DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 11, 2021)

No other than The Rev. Claude McBride(Longtime Chaplin for UGA Bulldawgs) married us 38 years ago. 3 DGD's right here. GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 11, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No other than The Rev. Claude McBride(Longtime Chaplin for UGA Bulldawgs) married us 38 years ago. 3 DGD's right here. GO DAWGS! View attachment 1076377


My Grandmother's pastor for as long as he was there!!!!! 

Looks just as I remember him!!!!

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 11, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> My Grandmother's pastor for as long as he was there!!!!!
> 
> Looks just as I remember him!!!!
> 
> Go Dawgs!!


Loved that man. He was my second daddy. We tried to stay at Milledge Ave. after he left, but it just wasn't the same. I walked to the chrurch in my wedding dress the morning of our wedding.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 11, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Loved that man. He was my second daddy. We tried to stay at Milledge Ave. after he left, but it just wasn't the same. I walked to the chrurch in my wedding dress the morning of our wedding.



 Only you would do that!!!!!

Last time we were there was for my grandmother's funeral in 97.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 11, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Only you would do that!!!!!
> 
> Last time we were there was for my grandmother's funeral in 97.


Do you remeber the little greenhouse in front of fellowship hall and the cabin like house behind the church? I played many a basketball game on the basketball court in front of the little greenhouse.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 11, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Do you remeber the little greenhouse in front of fellowship hall and the cabin like house behind the church? I played many a basketball game on the basketball court in front of the little greenhouse.



Mandy it seems like I do, my cousin Alice Doster(before she married) would remember more cause she always went to church with my grandmother. Me and my cousin Robert not so much.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 11, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Mandy it seems like I do, my cousin Alice Doster(before she married) would remember more cause she always went to church with my grandmother. Me and my cousin Robert not so much.


Wow. The name Alice Doster rings a bell. Did she grow up in 5 points? I think she was my sister's friend.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 11, 2021)

Her family moved to Madison County when I was in the 5th grade. She is 5 years older than me so she be 63 now. They did live in Athens but lord I don't remember where. She went to Athens tech and worked at a poultry lab in Athens.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs thinking about the good ole days!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs getting married and staying married for 38 years! 

Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 12, 2021)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 12, 2021)

GO DAWGS cooking steaks, shrimp, and watch G-Day game Saturday!


----------



## James12 (Apr 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs (but only for Charlie, not all you other homers)


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 13, 2021)

James12 said:


> Go Dawgs (but only for Charlie, not all you other homers)


Charlie the DGD!!!!!

James12 that a good Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs thankful for our new voting laws!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 13, 2021)

Go DAWGS after a fine lunch!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 13, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs thankful for our new voting laws!!!



Go Dawgs agreeing.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 13, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs agreeing.


Go Dawgs proud of my/their home state!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs ready for whatever’s coming!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 14, 2021)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 14, 2021)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 15, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 17, 2021)

Y'all die-hards don't forget. G Day game is at 2 PM today.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 17, 2021)

This due hard forgot all about it. But I did get a bunch of mulch spread today!! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Apr 17, 2021)

Go dawgs and errrbody talking bout 1980 and no. 1 recruiting with 5 stars stacked deep. 
GO dawgs and haters hating on Kirby.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 19, 2021)

Good morning, and GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 20, 2021)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs about to catch a plane back to GA!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs coming home!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 22, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 22, 2021)

Now that baseball is dead Go Dawgs hoping the Dawgs don't go woke.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 22, 2021)

Go neekid skydiving Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 22, 2021)

GO DAWGS looking forward to finally winning that national championship this season!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs this is OUR year!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 22, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 24, 2021)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 24, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 24, 2021)

GO DAWGS! Watching Bulldawg game day.


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 24, 2021)

GO RAINY DAY DAWGS! Might jump off my porch and go for a swim in a bit!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 25, 2021)

Go Sunday Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs fixing to get something to eat.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 25, 2021)

Go DAWGS! Watching the PGA in New Orleans. Yesterday they were having to walk around the gators. They aint scared of no Gator.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs waking up not woke!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs ready to tear up Clemson!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 25, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 27, 2021)

Goooooooooooooooooooooo Georgia BullDAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 27, 2021)

GO 
D
a
w
g
s


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 27, 2021)

Go Dogs with 4 top 10 finishes in a row.


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Apr 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs!+


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 29, 2021)

GO DAWGS getting fired up for the Kentucky Derby Saturday. I'm putting my $$ on Hot Rod Charlie in Bo$$'s honor.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 29, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO DAWGS getting fired up for the Kentucky Derby Saturday. I'm putting my $$ on Hot Rod Charlie in Bo$$'s honor.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 29, 2021)

Go Derby Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 29, 2021)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 29, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 29, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 29, 2021)

GO Dawgs

*Pick #29 Eric Stokes to Green Bay*


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Apr 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## antharper (Apr 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs ! Adding to next year’s class


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs ready for kickoff!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (May 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs getting drafted!


----------



## John Cooper (May 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs 

Jamie Newman sure did mess his draft status up by opting out of the Dawgs! .
Bet he regrets it now!


----------



## mizzippi jb (May 1, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Go Dawgs
> 
> Jamie Newman sure did mess his draft status up by opting out of the Dawgs! .
> Bet he regrets it now!


Never got to dawn the G on the helmet in a for real situation....... Still not a dawg!!!!!! Got beat out by Bennett and Mathis lol


----------



## Rackmaster (May 1, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (May 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 2, 2021)

Go Bo$$ and Hot Rod Charlie for finishing 3rd in the Derby! 

GO DAWGS forever.


----------



## John Cooper (May 2, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go Bo$$ and Hot Rod Charlie for finishing 3rd in the Derby!
> 
> GO DAWGS forever.


Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (May 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 2, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (May 2, 2021)

Go Diggity Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (May 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (May 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 4, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs in Virginia..


----------



## John Cooper (May 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (May 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Fletch_W (May 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (May 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (May 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 7, 2021)

GO DAWGS! Throwing my avi back to the late 70's when folks still sat on the railroad tracks. Construction to close in the Stadium already in progress.


----------



## John Cooper (May 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## bilgerat (May 7, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO DAWGS! Throwing my avi back to the late 70's when folks still sat on the railroad tracks. Construction to close in the Stadium already in progress.


Man those tracks were a party back in the day!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (May 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (May 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs !


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (May 8, 2021)

Yes, sir! GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (May 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (May 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs on Mothers day!!!!


----------

